# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  Kush do te jete lideri i ri i Partise Demokratike pas doreheqjes se Berishes?

## Albo

*Berisha: Kryetari i ri i PD-së do të zgjidhet me parimin një anëtar një votë*


Kryeministri Berisha thirri sot Kryesinë e partisë, për të diskutuar lidhur me zgjedhjen e drejtuesit të ri të PD-së. Ai  tha se mënyra më e mirë për zgjedhjen e lidershipit të ri është parimi një anëtar një votë. PD ka pësuar një humbje dhe ajo ka jetik një fillim të ri të fuqishëm. Eshtë në detyrimin tonë më madhor moral, ti japim asaj mbështetjen totale për fillimin e saj të ri më të fuqishëm që ka patur ndonjëherë. Një fillim i ri do të ishte i pamundur pa një lidership të ri. Kemi detyrën kryesore, imediate, të hapim procedurën e zgjedhjes së lidershipit të ri. Ai ka fatin që të ketë në shpinë trashëgiminë e mirë të PD-së. Të ketë vizionin e saj, projektin e saj. Në këtë kontekst ai duhet të zgjidhet, 1anëtar 1 votë. Të gjithë anëtarët e PD-së ta konsiderojnë këtë proces si një mision jetik për fillimin e ri të fuqishëm dhe të suksesshëm të PD-së- deklaroi Berisha. Sipas kreut actual të Partisë Demokratike, brenda një jave kandidatët duhet të paraqesin kërkesën e tyre për këtë post dhe më pas do të nisin procedurat për zgjedhjen e kreut të ri, përmes votave të anëtarësisë.  Lidershipi i ri do të bëjë të gjitha analizat e kësaj humbjeje, e cila është serioze, shumëplanëshe, e cila nuk do të kalojë pa një analizë. Ne nuk jemi parti e filozofisë së gjahut. Ne rrafshin njerëzor ai që humbet ndjehet njeriu më fatkeq. Ai ka bërë gjithçka për të fituar, humbi nuk është mirë, por ne nuk bëjmë gjah kurrë. E kemi këtë punën si popull, duam koka turku, por nuk jam unë. Kjo është staliniste. Ne bëjmë analizat.  tha Berisha. Sipas Berishës, nuk është e nevojshme që kryesia aktuale të japë dorëheqjen, pasi lidershipi i ri do të zgjedhë edhe kryesinë e re të PD-së. Kryesia mund të jepte dorëheqjen, nuk ja këshilloj. Lidershipi i ri do të zgjedhë kryesinë e vet. Dha dorëheqjen kryetari. Në këtë mënyrë ecim të sigurt drejt një fillimi të ri të fuqishëm. Nëse unë do të doja të shënjoja pasardhësin ai do dilte. Unë nuk do ta bëj këtë, do ta le një garë të hapur. Cilido le të vijë të hyjë në garë, por me një kusht të pranojë garën- tha Berisha.

MAPO

----------


## Albo

*Topalli: Nuk do kandidoj për kryetare të PD-së*

Kryetarja e Kuvendit Jozefina Topalli ka deklaruar se nuk do të kandidojë për kryetare të Partisë Demokratike. “S’do të kandidoj për kryetare të PD, nuk është ambicia ime. Jam krenare që kam punuar me Sali Berishën. Berisha, arkitekt i Shqipërisë moderne”, shprehet Topalli.

MAPO

----------


## murik

Lulzim Basha do te jete 100%. Mbajeni mend kete.

----------


## Brari

*Aleksandër Biberaj hedh kandidaturën për kreun e PD: Do marr përgjegjësitë* 

Nga: VALENTINA MADANI 


TIRANE- Në një prononcim për "Gazeta Shqiptare" ish-anëtari i kryesisë dhe ish-deputet i Partisë Demokratike, Aleksandër Biberaj konfirmoi se është i gatshëm të kandidojë për postin e kryetarit të ri të selisë blu. Ai përmend se në vitin 2009, në Kuvendin e fundit të demokratëve, dorëzoi një kërkesë, përmes së cilës kërkoi zgjedhje përmes anëtarësisë, duke aplikuar procedurën e votimit "një anëtar-një votë". "Ftesa e PD-së për zgjedhjen e kryetarit të ri të PD-së përmes parimit 'një anëtar-një votë', natyrisht hapi rrugën për kandidimin e përfaqësuesve, intelektualëve të PD-së. Kjo kërkesë është paraqitur nga unë në Kuvendin e fundit të PD-së në vitin 2009 dhe më vjen mirë që është marrë parasysh nga kryesia e PD-së. Gjatë këtyre ditëve kam pasur shumë telefonata e mesazhe nga ish-themelues dhe anëtarë të PD-së, për të kandiduar për kreun e Partisë Demokratike, kërkesë të cilën unë po e shqyrtoj me seriozitet të madh. Në kushtet e vështira në të cilat ndodhet sot PD-ja dhe demokratët, dëshiroj të jap kontributin tim dhe të marr përgjegjësitë e mia. Në kohën dhe momentin e duhur do të marr vendimin e duhur, brenda afatit të përcaktuar nga kryesia e Partisë Demokratike", - deklaroi Biberaj. 

REAGIMET 
Dy nënkryetarët e PD-së Jozefina Topalli, Astrit Patozi dhe sekretari i përgjithshëm Ridvan Bode nuk do të garojnë për kreun e ri të PDsë, ndërkohë që Lulzim Basha dhe Sokol Olldashi shprehen se është herët për të folur, por Edi Paloka thotë se mbështetësit e tij i kanë kërkuar që të kandidojë dhe do ta mendojë një gjë të tillë deri ditën e premte kur hapet gara zyrtarisht. Nënkryetarja demokrate Jozefina Topalli sqaroi dje mediat se nuk ka qenë asnjëherë ambicie e saj posti i kryetarit të partisë teksa vlerëson bashkëpunimin me liderin Sali Berisha. "S'do të kandidoj për kryetare të PD, nuk ka qenë ambicia ime. Jam krenare që kam punuar me Sali Berishën. Berisha, arkitekt i Shqipërisë moderne", - u shpreh Topalli. Po kështu, edhe Sekretari i Përgjithshëm i PD, Ridvan Bode, që mban njëkohësisht dhe postin e Ministrit të Financave, konfirmoi se do jetë në funksion të konsolidimit të lidershipit të ri të kësaj partie, duke përjashtuar kështu mundësinë e kandidimit të tij për kreun e PD. "Unë kam 16 vjet që jam sekretar i përgjithshëm në PD, një nga bashkëpunëtorët më të afërt të Sali Berishës, ka qenë një kënaqësi dhe fat i madh për mua që kam bashkëpunuar me të në ditë të mira e të këqija. Do jem në funksion të konsolidimit të një lidershipi të ri të PD që do të konfigurohet nga këto zgjedhje, të cilat do të jenë të përgjithshme për të gjithë anëtarët e PD", - u shpreh Bode. Kurse kryebashkiaku i Tiranës Lulzim Basha tha se do të mendohet nëse do të hyjë apo jo në garë. "Të gjithë kandidatët potenciale do të kenë mundësi të shprehen. Do të mendohem", - deklaroi Basha. Edhe Sokol Olldashi u shpreh se: "Është herët për të qenë kandidat për kryetar partie". Kurse anëtari i kryesisë Edi Paloka tha në një prononcim për "Gazeta Shqiptare" se kandidimin ia kanë kërkuar mbështetësit e tij dhe këtë gjë do ta mendojë deri ditën e premte kur bëhet zyrtarizimi i kandidatëve. "Shumë militantë të PD-së po ma kërkojnë të kandidoj. Po të zësh vendin që deri sot e ka mbajtur një burrë si Sali Berisha është peshë shumë e madhe. Sidoqoftë PD-ja ka nevojë sot që të bashkojë të gjithë e sidomos të afrojë ata qindra militantë të zhgënjyer e të pakënaqur që në një farë mënyre ishin një nga faktorët e humbjes. Ka nevojë për dikë që të drejtojë një opozitë të fortë në kushtet kur kemi pak numra në Parlament dhe sidomos për dikë që ta çojë PDnë drejt fitores. Unë për vete kam kohë dhe do të mendohem deri të hënën", - u shpreh Paloka. Kurse nënkryetari demokrat Astrit Patozi duket se e ka marrë me sportivitet teksa iu përgjigj gazetarëve: "Do të iki të përpunoj programin tani".

(m.a/Gazeta Shqiptare/BalkanWeb)  






Spiuni Biberaj   kerkon te benet krietar i Pd-se...

sa i paftyre paska qen ky katundari..
uaaaa..

----------


## Albo

*Kryetari i PD, 4 kandidatë në garë, pritet kandidimi i Bashës, Selamit, Olldashit dhe Imamit*

Nisin procedurat për zgjedhjet në PD pas dorëheqjes së Berishës.

*Berisha: Analizën e humbjes do ta bëjë lidershipi i ri.*

Pa u bërë 48 orë nga dorëheqja e kryetarit të PD-së Sali Berisha, në selinë blu nisin zyrtarisht procedurat për zgjedhjen e lidershipit të ri.  Kryesia e demokratëve e mbledhur dje në mesditë ka vendosur që t’u lërë shtatë ditë kohë të gjithë anëtarëve të saj që duan të kandidojnë për postin e kryetarit të PD-së. Kushti për ata që do të hyjnë në garë është të pranojnë rezultatin. Në fjalën e tij, kreu në detyrë i PD-së, Sali Berisha, foli për një fillim të ri të fuqishëm të kësaj partie, duke u bazuar në Grupin e saj Parlamentar, të cilin e konsideroi si grupin më të kualifikuar që kjo forcë ka pasur ndonjëherë. “Liderishpi i ri ka fatin të mos ketë historinë në shpinë, por të ketë trashëgiminë e mirë të Partisë Demokratike, të ketë vizionin e saj, të ketë projektin e saj. Në këtë kontekst, për këto shkaqe komplekse ai nuk mund të zgjidhet nga Kongresi, nga Kuvendi i partisë. Ai duhet të zgjidhet nga një anëtar, një votë, dhe këtu është apeli im për të gjithë anëtarët e Partisë Demokratike. Ta konsiderojnë këtë proces si një mision jetik për fillimin e ri të fuqishëm dhe të suksesshëm të Partisë Demokratike”, u shpreh kreu i demokratëve, tani në opozitë. Më tej ai bëri të ditur se lidershipi i ri i PD-së, i cili do të zgjidhet sipas parimit “një anëtar, një votë”, do të bëjë analizën e humbjes së 23 qershorit. “Lidershipi i ri do të bëjë të gjitha analizat e kësaj humbjeje, e cila është serioze, është shumëplanëshe, e cila nuk do të kalojë pa një analizë. Ju e keni konstatuar vetë se unë nuk jam kurrë për gjah. Ne nuk jemi parti e filozofisë së gjahut. Pse e kam unë këtë? E para, ne kemi filozofi tjetër; e dyta, në rrafshin njerëzor ai që humbet, ai ndihet njeriu më fatkeq. Ai ka bërë gjithçka për të fituar, me familjen e tij, me kandidatët. Humbi, s’është mirë, por ne nuk bëjmë gjah kurrë”, theksoi Berisha. Sipas tij: “Ka një moment, Kryesia mund të jepte dorëheqjen, por unë nuk ia këshilloj dorëheqjen Kryesisë. Përse? Lidershipi i ri do të zgjedhë Kryesinë e tij. Por ne s’kemi pse krijojmë një situatë të tillë. Lidershipi i ri do të ketë të drejtë të formulojë e hartojë listën e Kryesisë, t’ua paraqesë forumeve të partisë, dhe ne jemi Parti Demokratike, forumet kanë të drejtë të shtojnë vetë në listë, dhe në këtë mënyrë ecim të sigurt drejt asaj që themi një fillim i ri i fuqishëm”.

*“Nuk do ndërhyj në garë”* 

Kryetari në detyrë i Partisë Demokratike, Sali Berisha, premtoi dje se do ta lërë të hapur garën për pasardhësin e tij. “Unë jam njeri i sinqertë. Nëse unë do të doja të shënjoja pasardhësin, ai do të dilte në shanset më të mëdha. Unë nuk do ta bëj këtë. Pse? Sepse unë do ta lë të jetë një garë e hapur. Cilido nga strukturat e Partisë Demokratike, cilido, le të vijë të hyjë në garë, por me një kusht: të pranojë garën”, tha Berisha.



*Kryetari i PD, 4 kandidatë në garë
Dalin emrat e parë pretendentë për të garuar për pasardhësin e Berishës
Pritet kandidimi i Bashës, Selamit, Imamit e Olldashit*

Pas largimit të Sali Berishës nga Partia Demokratike, dalin në skenë emrat e mundshëm që do ta pasojnë atë në krye të opozitës. Deri tani dihet me siguri që Jozefina Topalli dhe Ridvan Bode nuk do të jenë në këtë garë. Ndërkohë që janë të paktën katër kandidatë të mundshëm, të cilët po përfliten se do të jenë pjesë e garës që do të hapet javën e ardhshme, ku këtë herë do të jenë anëtarët dhe jo Kuvendi Kombëtar që do të zgjedhë lidershipin e ri. Emri i parë i përfolur është ai i kryetarit të Bashkisë së Tiranës, Lulzim Basha. Në çdo debat publik, por edhe në daljet me Kryeministrin, ai është konsideruar si kryetari i ri i PD. I njëjti koment u bë edhe pak ditë më parë, kur ai u takua me Presidentin Bujar Nishani menjëherë pas takimit që kreu i shtetit pati me kreun e qeverisë, Berisha. Vetë Basha nuk ka folur asnjëherë për këtë temë, por dje, i pyetur pas mbledhjes së Kryesisë, nuk e mohoi kandidimin. “Jeni informuar që nuk është momenti për të diskutuar një temë të tillë. Pas mbledhjes së Kryesisë të gjithë kandidatët potencialë do të kenë mundësi të shprehen. Sot nuk është dita për t’u shprehur për këtë”, tha kryebashkiaku. Emri i dytë i përfolur është ai i ministrit të Punëve Publike dhe kreut të listës në qarkun e Fierit, Sokol Olldashi. Edhe ai, në të njëjtën linjë me Bashën, nuk e mohoi kandidimin për në krye të PD-së. “Është një çështje procedure se si do të bëhen gjërat. Është shumë herët për të folur për kandidatët”, tha ish-kreu i Degës së Tiranës. Në mjediset rreth PD është përfolur gjithashtu emri i ish-kryetarit të kësaj partie në periudhën 1992-1995, Eduard Selami. Publikisht ai nuk është shprehur asnjëherë për këtë çështje, ndërsa në rrethet e ngushta ka deklaruar se nuk ka vendosur nëse do ta ndërmarrë këtë hap. Megjithatë, ajo që bie në sy është fakti se ditët e fundit Eduard Selami është parë pranë Kryeministrit Berisha. Ditën e dorëheqjes, Selami ishte një ndër funksionarët e lartë demokratë që u thirr nga Berisha në zyrën e tij në PD. Kandidati i katërt i mundshëm është gjithashtu një prej themeluesve të kësaj partie, ministri në detyrë i Mbrojtjes, Arben Imami. Kryesuesi i qarkut të Elbasanit e ka shprehur që herët ambicien e tij për të kandiduar për një nga postet drejtuese të PD-së, por kjo ambicie mbeti në sirtar për shkak se që prej vitit 2005 kjo parti nuk ka zhvilluar zgjedhje të posteve drejtuese, me përjashtim të kryetarit.

*Lulzim Basha*

Aktualisht mban postin e kryetarit të Bashkisë së Tiranës, ndërsa gjatë tetë viteve të qeverisjes së Partisë Demokratike ka mbajtur postet e ministrit të Punëve Publike, ministrit të Jashtëm gjatë anëtarësimit në NATO dhe ministrit të Brendshëm gjatë kohës së liberalizimit të vizave me BE-në. Në muajt e parë të vitit 2005, përpara se Partia Demokratike të merrte pushtetin, spikati si koordinator i Komitetit të Orientimit të Politikave, një strukturë e ngritur vetëm për të përgatitur programin qeverisës të demokratëve. Në vitin 2005 fitoi një nga zonat bastion të PS-së në Tiranë, ndërsa në vitin 2009 kryesoi listën e Elbasanit.

*Eduard Selami*

Ka qenë një nga themeluesit e Partisë Demokratike në dhjetor 1990 dhe dy vjet më pas, kur Sali Berisha mori postin e Presidentit, zuri vendin e tij në krye të selisë blu. E drejtoi partinë në humbjen e zgjedhjeve lokale të vitit 1992 dhe humbjen e referendumit të vitit 1994, ndërsa një vit më vonë u detyrua të largohet në Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës pas përplasjeve me Berishën. U rikthye në Tiranë pak muaj më parë, kur iu përgjigj pozitivisht ftesës së kreut të demokratëve për t’u përfshirë në fushatën elektorale. Në zgjedhjet e 23 qershorit ishte kandidat në zonën e Librazhdit, pjesë e qarkut të Elbasanit.

*Sokol Olldashi*

Fillimet e ish-gazetarit në strukturat e selisë blu janë me Forumin Rinor, ndërsa në vitin 2001 u bë deputet i Partisë Demokratike. Ka mbajtur gjithashtu edhe postin e kryetarit të Degës së Tiranës, ndërsa në vitin 2007 kandidoi dhe humbi në garën për kryetarin e Bashkisë së kryeqytetit përballë Edi Ramës. Me ardhjen e PD-së në pushtet në vitin 2005 mori postin e ministrit të Brendshëm, të cilin e mbajti për një vit e gjysmë dhe më pas, nga mesi i 2007-s deri në 2013-n, mbajti postin e ministrit të Punëve Publike. Në dy legjislatura, 2009 dhe 2013, kryesoi listën e PD-së së qarkut të Fierit.

*Arben Imami*

Themelues i PD dhe njëri prej drejtuesve të Lëvizjes Studentore të Dhjetorit ‘90. Në të njëjtën kohë ka mbajtur postin e nënkryetarit të partisë dhe kreut të Grupit Parlamentar. Në vitin 1992 u largua për të themeluar partinë e “Aleanca Demokratike”, ndërsa në vitin 1998 ishte në grupin e hartuesve të Kushtetutës. Pasi mbajti disa poste ministrore në qeverinë socialiste, në vitin 2005 iu bashkua PD-së, ku mori postin e shefit të kabinetit të Kryeministrit Berisha. Në vitin 2009 u bë deputet në qarkun e Tiranës dhe ministër i Mbrojtjes, ndërsa në zgjedhjet e 23 qershorit kryesoi listën e deputetëve të qarkut të Elbasanit.

*Aleksandër Biberaj: “Mund të kandidoj për kreun e PD”*

Ish-themeluesi dhe deputeti i Partisë Demokratike, Aleksandër Biberaj mund të kandidojë për kreun e kësaj partie pas dorëheqjes së Sali Berishës. I kontaktuar nga gazeta “Panorama” ai tha se ka marrë shumë mesazhe mbështetëse të cilat po i vlerëson dhe brenda pak ditësh do të vendosë nëse do të hyjë në këtë garë. “Përshëndes lidershipin e Partisë Demokratike që pranoi propozimin tim të vitit 2009 për vendosjen e parimit ‘një anëtar një votë’. Ky parim i hap rrugë kandidimit të intelektualëve përfaqësues për kreun e PD-së. Eshtë një zhvillim i rëndësishëm. Kam pasur shumë telefonata, mesazhe përkrahjeje dhe po e shqyrtoj me seriozitet kërkesën për të dhënë kontributin tim dhe për të marrë përgjegjësitë e mia në këto momente të vështira të PD-së”, tha Biberaj.


Panorama

----------


## cool_shqype

Ky post i takon Astrit Patozit.........

----------


## Prometeu2

Zgjedhjet e radhes ne vitin 2017 sigurisht qe jane te humbura qysh tani nga PD, keshtu qe Lul Basha nuk eshte zgjedhje e mire per kryetar te PD-se. Fillimisht ai nuk eshte deputet dhe te berit opozite nga pozita e kryebashkiakut nuk eshte menyra me e mire per te bere opozitarin, e bente Rama sepse kishte prapa Top Chan dhe mediat tjera, Basha nuk mund ta beje ate. Plus, me humbjen e zgjedhjeve atij do t'i duhej te jepte doreheqje nga kryetari i PD-se, them se nuk eshte ne gjendje te heq dore nga karriera  politike ne nje moshe kaq te re. Them se Patozi do te ishte zgjedhja me e mire, eshte deputet, eshte dinamik dhe si ish shef i grupit paralamentar te PD-se eshte personi me i mire per ate pozite.

----------


## Antiproanti

I vetmi kandidat serioz eshte Lulzim Basha...

Nese Berisha dhe PD kane plane tjera dhe nuk kerkojne nje lider afatgjate, atehere sigurisht se do te zgjedhet ndonje kandidat tjeter.

----------


## Antiproanti

*Basha, Olldashi dhe Selami tre kandidaturat për të marrë PD-në*





Kjo javë pritet që të jetë shumë vendimtare për Partinë Demokratike pasi përkon dhe me fillimin e procesit të zgjedhjes së kryetarit të ri, pas 21 vite të drejtimit nga Sali Berisha. Pas dorëheqjes, si pasojë e humbjes së thellë përballë koalicionit të majtë, të djathtët janë në udhëkryq për të gjetur fig-urën e cila do të drejtojë PD-në drejt zgjedhjeve vendore të 2015-s, që do të jenë ed-he sfida e parë për kreun e ri.

*Më i kuotuari nga kandidatët është Lulzim Basha*, kryetari aktual i Bashkisë së Tiranës, i vetmi që ka fituar përballë Edi Ramës dy vjet më parë, edhe pse mes shumë kontestimeve. Basha iu bashkua Partisë Demokratike të Shqipërisë në janar të vitit 2005 si Koordinator i Komitetit të Orientimit të Politikave (KOP) në Partinë Demokratike në Tiranë, duke qenë përgjegjës për ekspertët dhe komisionet e KOP-it në përgatitjen, diskutimin dhe shpalljen e 17 projekt-platformave qeverisëse për Partinë Demokratike. Ai u bë anëtar i kryesisë së partisë në maj të atij viti dhe shërbeu si zëdhënës i PD-së gjatë zgjedhjeve parlamentare vitit 2005, në të cilat ai u zgjodh në Kuvendin e Shqipërisë si deputet i zonës zgjedhore nr. 33 në Tiranë.
Pas zgjedhjeve parlamentare të vitit 2005, Lulzim Basha u bë Ministër i Punëve Publike, Transportit dhe Telekomunikacionit, ku shërbeu për një peri-udhë prej dy vjetësh, derisa ai u emërua Ministër i Punëve të Jashtme në vitin 2007. Në vitin 2007 Prokurori i Përgjithshëm i Shqipërisë, Theodhori Sollaku, do t’i kërkonte parlamentit të heqë imunitetin e Bashës nga ndjekja penale në mënyrë që ai mund të fillonte një hetim me akuzën për korrupsion dhe abuzim të pushtetit në lidhje me dhënien e kontratës së ndërtimit të autostradës Durrës-Kukës një kompanie të përbashkët amerikano-turke. Por, shumë shpejt do të vinte edhe hakmarrja ndaj Sollakut, i cili do të shkarko-hej nga e djathta.
Pas zgjedhjeve të vitit 2009, Basha u emërua si Ministër i Brendshëm në qeverinë e re Beri-sha, ku ishte dhe një nga drejtuesit e Policisë në 21 janar, ku mbetën të vrarë katër demonstrues të opozitës. Por, ngjitja e shpejtë në strukturat më të larta drejtuese të PD-së brenda 8 viteve ngjalli jo pak xhelozi dhe te Sekretari Organizativ, Ridvan Bode dhe te kryetarja e Kuvendit, Jozefina Topalli, që të dy pretendentë të fortë për të zënë vendin e Berishës, nëse PD do të humbte.

Por, pas humbjes së thellë edhe në zonat e tyre, si Ridvan Bode, ashtu edhe Jozefina Topalli, janë shprehur se nuk kanë në plan që të garojnë për kreun e PD-së. Aq më tepër që në PD është ende si deputet dhe një figurë e fortë si kryeministri Sali Berisha, i cili mbështet fuqishëm Lulzim Bashën. Një tjetër kandidaturë që pritet të garojë është edhe ministri i transporteve Sokol Olldashi. Edhe Olldashi ka tentuar të përballet direkt me liderin e së majtës, Edi Ra-ma, për kryetar bashkie në Tiranë, ndonëse pësoi një humbje të thellë me 20 mijë vota diferencë. Që nga koha e studimeve për jurisprudencë fillon të punojë si gazetar në Agjencinë Telegrafike Shqip-tare dhe më pas në gazetën “Albania”, më vonë bëhet kryeredaktor i televizionit ATN.

Vihet në krye të Forumit Rinor të Partisë Demokratike dhe në vitin 2001 zgjidhet de-putet në Parlament. Në vinitn 2005 mban postin e Ministrit të Brendshëm, Që nga viti 62007, emërohet në postin e Ministrit të Punëve Publike, Transportit dhe Telekomunikacionit në qeverinë Berisha.* Ministri Olldashi është një nga ministrat më jetëgjatë të qeverisë Berisha.* 
Gjithsesi, *pas rezultateve të dobëta në qarkun e Fierit, ka pak shanse*. Burime nga PD thonë që një tjetër kandidaturë do të jetë nga qarku i Elbasanit.
Nuk do të jetë ministri i Mbrojtjes, Arben Imami, i cili kryesoi garën e PD-së në këtë qark, por Eduard Selami. Humbja në zgjedhje e Imamit por edhe skandalet e njëpasnjëshme në dikasterin që ai drejton, kanë ulur ndjeshëm reputacionin në radhët e demokratëve. Eduard Selami, edhe pse shihet si një ardhje e re në këto zgjedhje, pas një largimi shumëvjeçar, vështirë se do të arrijë të bindë grupet brenda PD-së.
http://www.botasot.info/shqiperia/23...e-marre-pd-ne/

----------


## Brari

ska fort rendesi tani kush zgjidhet..

per cilindo qe do zgjidhet seli rozja e ka gati paketen me shpifje intriga e kurthe..

me rendesi eshe se..

sot krejt shqiptarhanja kudo ku jeton prej konispoli e der ne podujev.. eshte nen thundren e enverizmes.. 


dhe eshte nje enerverizem shum me i djallzuar e i felliqur e barbar se  enverizma e vjeter..

dhe me e lezetshmja eshte se.. kjo mafiiii pocaqi.. u mbeshtet nga usa dhe europa te vij ne pushtet..

dhe se  vet populli  me qejf e solli me vot..

per mua 23 qershori eshte dita me e zeze ne historin 100 e ca vjecare te shqiptarve..


.

..

----------


## AlbaneZ

> Aleksandër Biberaj hedh kandidaturën për kreun e PD: Do marr përgjegjësitë


Ky legeni ben mire nqs kandidon sepse do i vije dita ku do injorohet njehere e pergjithmone. Personi me negativ qe ka pasur ndonjehere PD.

----------


## Ziti

> ska fort rendesi tani kush zgjidhet..
> 
> per cilindo qe do zgjidhet seli rozja e ka gati paketen me shpifje intriga e kurthe..
> 
> me rendesi eshe se..
> 
> sot krejt shqiptarhanja kudo ku jeton prej konispoli e der ne podujev.. eshte nen thundren e enverizmes.. 
> 
> 
> ...


ne sistemin kapitalist shteti nuk ka fare rendesi
njerzit jane te lire te hapin, zhvillojne biznese, punsojne njerzit qe duan, paguajne taksen morale per shtetin dhe vendin e tyre, pasurohen.
harroje stalinizmin se shumica e atyre qe kane votuar per edi ramen nuk kane buke te hane.
ishte gje e mire qe humbi berisha, shqiptaret tani do e kuptojne kotesine e te majteve. pas 2 vjetesh PD me ne krye lul bashen kthehet ne pushtet.

----------


## Albo

Personi me kapital politik qe meriton te drejtoje PD eshte kryetari i bashkise Tirane Lulzim Basha. Duke qene drejtuesi i bashkise me te madhe te vendit, duke qene edhe njeriu qe fitoi garen elektorale me Ramen 2 vjet me pare, ai do te ishte de-fakto njeriu qe duhej te drejtonte PD ku merita merret si baze. Nese Basha do te zgjidhej kryetar i PD, atij do t'i duhej te balanconte dy detyra, ate te bashkise dhe ate te PD dhe ai ka bere nje emer ne Tirane duke u premtuar qytetareve qe ai do te punoje per zgjidhjen e problemeve te tyre, e jo me politizimin sic beri paardhesi i tij per 4 vjet. Per kete arsye, Basha duhet te terhiqet nga gara e duhet te shprehet publikisht se ai nuk mund te pranoje te beje te njejtin gabim qe beri Edi Rama. Nuk mund te vere para interesave te qytetareve te Tiranes interesin e PD. Ne fakt, fakti qe ai drejton Bashkine Tirane e kthen ate njeriun me te rendesishem politik ne vend pas kryeministrit te vendit, pasi Tirana ka 32 mandate deputetesh dhe popullsia e qarkut po vjen ne rritje nga zgjedhjet ne zgjedhje.

Kryetar i PD duhet te zgjidhet Eduard Selami. Arsyet per kete jane dy. Duke qene nje njeri i riardhur rrishtas ne Tirane e ne politiken shqiptare nga Amerika, zgjedhja e tij ne krye te PD do te shihej si nje armespushim. Askush nga ata qe kane ambicie per te drejtuar PD-ne nuk do te ndiheshin keq me Selamin ne krye te PD. Por kjo nuk do te ishte e vertete nese nje person tjeter politik nga ish-ministrat e Berishes do te zgjidhej kryetar. Arsyeja tjeter eshte se kryetari i ri do te jete nje figure tranzitore ne PD ne kalimin nga PD e udhehequr nga Berisha, ne PD e udhehequr nga dikush tjeter. Eshte e rendesishme qe kreu i ardhshem i PD te jete nje njeri qe nuk mund te akuzohet dot nga pozita si "njeri i Berishes" dhe mund te krijoje nje besim te ri tek elektorati shqiptar per kete parti. Eduard Selami i permbush shume mire keto kritere dhe eshte nje njeri i qete, i matur, me kulture dhe gezon lidhje e mbeshtetjen e duhur ne Departamentin e Shtetit amerikan. Ai nuk eshte Sali Berisha dhe fryma qe ai do te sjelle ne drejtimin e PD ne opozite do te jete nje fryme e opozites institucionale evropiane, duke bere nje kontrast te thelle me njerez te pozites qe jane gati te gjithe produkte te kenetes politike shqiptare.

Detyra e re e kryetarit te PD do te jete rinovimi i gjithe strukturave te kesaj partie ne cdo qark, qytet e fshat te vendit. Detyra tjeter eshte hapja e nje linje direkte komunikimi me elektoratin shqiptar, ku qendrimi qe opozita mban jane ne nje linje me ate qe shumica e opinionit publik shqiptar perfaqeson. Nje nga arsyet kryesore te humbjes se PD ne keto zgjedhje eshte se ajo humbi kontaktin me realitetin ne te cilin jeton zgjedhesi shqiptar.

Vota ime per Eduard Selamin kryetar te PD.

Albo

----------


## Albo

*Kreu i ri i PD-së, Patozi: Nuk kandidoj, do respektoj çdo kandidaturë dinjitoze*

TIRANE - Numri dy i demokratëve Astrit Patozi nuk do të jetë pjesë e garës për kreun e ri të selisë blu. Ndërsa deklaron se do të japë kontributin e tij në këtë proces, Patozi thotë se do të respektojë çdo kandidaturë të denjë dhe se do të hedhë poshtë me neveri atë të çdo sharlatani, por pa cituar ndonjë emër konkret. 

“Jam pjesë e përgjegjësisë. Nëse kryetari i partisë merr përsipër të gjitha përgjegjësitë, sigurisht që në radhë të dytë më takon mua që të marr përgjegjësitë e mija. Duke e ndjerë veten pjesë e kësaj përgjegjësie, unë nuk jam pjesë e këtij procesi, nuk kandidoj për kryetar të Partisë Demokratike. Por unë mund të them paraprakisht që do të vlerësoj dhe respektoj çdo kandidaturë dinjitoze, por do të hedh poshtë me neveri çdo sharlatan i cili përpiqet të përfitojë diçka në këtë proces, krejtësisht normal dhe demokratik.”- deklaroi Patozi. 

Ndërkaq gara për pasuesin e Sali Berishës, sipas Patozit, duhet të jetë e ndershme dhe se humbësi duhet të pranojë rezultatin. 

“Mendoj se PD në këtë fazë ringritjeje ka nevojë për një garë të fortë dhe reale, po aq sa dhe për fair play, apo për lojë të ndershme. Gjykoj se puna e parë që bën kryetari i ri i shtrin dorën bashkëpunimit me rivalët e mundshëm në garën brenda llojit, ndërkohë që të tjerët duhet t’i urojnë atij fitoren dhe të bëhen pjesë e të ardhmes së PD-së.”- u shpreh Patozi. 

Kjo e hënë mbylli edhe anëtarësimet në PD ku kryetari i ri i demokratëve do të zgjidhet sipas parimit një anëtar një votë. Ndërsa të enjten merr fund zyrtarizimi i kandidatëve për kreun e selisë blu. 

(er.nu/news24/BalkanWeb)

----------


## Ziti

eduardi ishte mire duke shite makina ne florida, ti rikthehesh politikes eshte si ti ri-kthehesh gruas se ndare

----------


## Antiproanti

> Personi me kapital politik qe meriton te drejtoje PD eshte kryetari i bashkise Tirane Lulzim Basha. Duke qene drejtuesi i bashkise me te madhe te vendit, duke qene edhe njeriu qe fitoi garen elektorale me Ramen 2 vjet me pare, ai do te ishte de-fakto njeriu qe duhej te drejtonte PD ku merita merret si baze. Nese Basha do te zgjidhej kryetar i PD, atij do t'i duhej te balanconte dy detyra, ate te bashkise dhe ate te PD dhe ai ka bere nje emer ne Tirane duke u premtuar qytetareve qe ai do te punoje per zgjidhjen e problemeve te tyre, e jo me politizimin sic beri paardhesi i tij per 4 vjet. Per kete arsye, Basha duhet te terhiqet nga gara e duhet te shprehet publikisht se ai nuk mund te pranoje te beje te njejtin gabim qe beri Edi Rama. Nuk mund te vere para interesave te qytetareve te Tiranes interesin e PD. Ne fakt, fakti qe ai drejton Bashkine Tirane e kthen ate njeriun me te rendesishem politik ne vend pas kryeministrit te vendit, pasi Tirana ka 32 mandate deputetesh dhe popullsia e qarkut po vjen ne rritje nga zgjedhjet ne zgjedhje.
> 
> Kryetar i PD duhet te zgjidhet Eduard Islami. Arsyet per kete jane dy. Duke qene nje njeri i riardhur rrishtas ne Tirane e ne politiken shqiptare nga Amerika, zgjedhja e tij ne krye te PD do te shihej si nje armespushim. Askush nga ata qe kane ambicie per te drejtuar PD-ne nuk do te ndiheshin keq me Islamin ne krye te PD. Por kjo nuk do te ishte e vertete nese nje person tjeter politik nga ish-ministrat e Berishes do te zgjidhej kryetar. Arsyeja tjeter eshte se kryetari i ri do te jete nje figure tranzitore ne PD ne kalimin nga PD e udhehequr nga Berisha, ne PD e udhehequr nga dikush tjeter. Eshte e rendesishme qe kreu i ardhshem i PD te jete nje njeri qe nuk mund te akuzohet dot nga pozita si "njeri i Berishes" dhe mund te krijoje nje besim te ri tek elektorati shqiptar per kete parti. Eduard Islami i permbush shume mire keto kritere dhe eshte nje njeri i qete, i matur, me kulture dhe gezon lidhje e mbeshtetjen e duhur ne Departamentin e Shtetit amerikan. Ai nuk eshte Sali Berisha dhe fryma qe ai do te sjelle ne drejtimin e PD ne opozite do te jete nje fryme e opozites institucionale evropiane, duke bere nje kontrast te thelle me njerez te pozites qe jane gati te gjithe produkte te kenetes politike shqiptare.
> 
> Detyra e re e kryetarit te PD do te jete rinovimi i gjithe strukturave te kesaj partie ne cdo qark, qytet e fshat te vendit. Detyra tjeter eshte hapja e nje linje direkte komunikimi me elektoratin shqiptar, ku qendrimi qe opozita mban jane ne nje linje me ate qe shumica e opinionit publik shqiptar perfaqeson. Nje nga arsyet kryesore te humbjes se PD ne keto zgjedhje eshte se ajo humbi kontaktin me realitetin ne te cilin jeton zgjedhesi shqiptar.
> 
> Vota ime per Eduard Selamin kryetar te PD.
> 
> Albo


Ti ende shpreson ende ne rikthimin e Berishes, prandaj propozon kandidaturen e Eduard Selami, i cili nuk ka as shansa minimale per te fituar ndonje zgjedhje...
Nese zgjedhet Basha shanset e Berishes per t'u kthyer edhe nje here ne krye te Partise dhe ndoshta edhe si Kryeminister i Shqiperise bien dramatikisht. 

Perndryshe, ne Shqiperi nuk zgjedhesh Kryeminister apo edhe Kryebashkiak i kryeqytetit etj., nese nuk je karzmatik. Tipat e merzitshem, pavaresisht a i quan te qete, te matur, me kulture..., nuk zgjedhen ne poste te tilla. Ky tip politikani edhe ne krye te partise do te ishte vetem zgjedhje provizorike apo do t'ia ruante karrigen ose Berishes ose Bashes etj., varesisht nga zhvillimet politike, per zgjedhjet e ardhshme.

----------


## Albo

> Ti ende shpreson ende ne rikthimin e Berishes, prandaj propozon kandidaturen e Eduard Selami, i cili nuk ka as shansa minimale per te fituar ndonje zgjedhje...
> Nese zgjedhet Basha shanset e Berishes per t'u kthyer edhe nje here ne krye te Partise dhe ndoshta edhe si Kryeminister i Shqiperise bien dramatikisht.


Garancia e rikthimit te PD ne pushtet e ka emrin Edi Rama! Te gjithe e dine, si te majtet edhe te djathtet, qe Edi Rama nuk ka kapacitetin mendor e profesional qe te qeverisi vendin, dhe deshtimi i tij ne qeverisje eshte i garantuar. Pakenaqesia qe do te sjelli ne popull keqqeverisja do te jete e tille, sa Edi Rama nuk do te jete ne gjendje te mbylli nje mandat si kryeminister i vendit. Dhe socialistet do bejne ate qe bene edhe dekaden e kaluar, do nderrojne kryeministrat njeri pas tjetrit. Problemi kesaj rradhe eshte se Edi Rama nuk eshte Fatos Nano dhe nuk e leshon drejtimin e qeverise kollaj. Dhe kjo do te sjelli rrezimin e qeverise se tij ne Kuvend me votat e LSI dhe opozites.

Lulzim Basha eshte njeriu qe Sali Berisha katapultoi ne drejtimin e PD dhe njeriu qe vete Sali Berisha do te deshironte te shihte ne krye te PD. Prandaj kjo ideja se Lulzim Basha eshte larg Berishes tregon se sa pak e njeh ti politiken shqiptare. Sherbimin me te madh Lulzim Basha PD dhe te djathteve nuk do t'ua beje duke mbajtur fjalimore para mediave perdite, sic beri Edi Rama per 8 vjet ne opozite, por duke krijuar nje model te ri ne qeverisjen e bashkise me te madhe ne vend ku jeton gati gjysma e popullsise se Shqiperise. Nese Lulzim Basha eshte i suksesshem ne drejtimin e bashkise dhe u jep zgjidhje konkrete problemeve te qytetareve, ai do te fitoje jo vetem besimin e qytetareve te Tiranes pa dallime politike, por ai do te krijoje edhe nje kontrast te thelle me qeverisjen e Rames. Dhe ky kontrast ne qeverisje eshte ajo qe ndryshon mendje njerezish dhe jo emrat e pervecem apo titujt qe mban.

Sali Berisha do te vazhdoje te kete nje ndikim te madh jo vetem ne PD por edhe ne parlamentin shqiptar si deputet i demokrateve. Si njeriu me i votebesuar i pluralizmit shqiptar, besimi qe ai gezon ne elektorat eshte i paaritshem nga ndonjeri prej kastes se politikaneve te tjere shqiptare te te gjitha ngjyrave. Sali Berisha nuk vjen me ne krye te PD dhe nuk vjen me as ne krye te qeverise por do te punoje si konsulent larg syve te publikut per drejtuesit e rinj te PD-se.

Sa per mungesen e karizmes se Eduard Selamit, hidhi nje sy karizmes se njeriut qe do te jete kryeminister i ardhshem i Shqiperise! Ai fitoi zgjedhjet pasi emri i tij nuk ishte Sali Berisha. Kur Edi Rama te mbaroje misionin e tij, ai do te kete humbur jo vetem besimin e elektoratit shqiptar tek PS, por ai do te prishi edhe aleancen e brishte te te majteve. Dhe kete ta garantoj une pasi i tille eshte majmuni i cirkut Edi Rama.

Albo

----------


## Antiproanti

> Garancia e rikthimit te PD ne pushtet e ka emrin Edi Rama! Te gjithe e dine, si te majtet edhe te djathtet, qe Edi Rama nuk ka kapacitetin mendor e profesional qe te qeverisi vendin, dhe deshtimi i tij ne qeverisje eshte i garantuar. Pakenaqesia qe do te sjelli ne popull keqqeverisja do te jete e tille, sa Edi Rama nuk do te jete ne gjendje te mbylli nje mandat si kryeminister i vendit. Dhe socialistet do bejne ate qe bene edhe dekaden e kaluar, do nderrojne kryeministrat njeri pas tjetrit. Problemi kesaj rradhe eshte se Edi Rama nuk eshte Fatos Nano dhe nuk e leshon drejtimin e qeverise kollaj. Dhe kjo do te sjelli rrezimin e qeverise se tij ne Kuvend me votat e LSI dhe opozites.
> 
> Lulzim Basha eshte njeriu qe Sali Berisha katapultoi ne drejtimin e PD dhe njeriu qe vete Sali Berisha do te deshironte te shihte ne krye te PD. Prandaj kjo ideja se Lulzim Basha eshte larg Berishes tregon se sa pak e njeh ti politiken shqiptare. Sherbimin me te madh Lulzim Basha PD dhe te djathteve nuk do t'ua beje duke mbajtur fjalimore para mediave perdite, sic beri Edi Rama per 8 vjet ne opozite, por duke krijuar nje model te ri ne qeverisjen e bashkise me te madhe ne vend ku jeton gati gjysma e popullsise se Shqiperise. Nese Lulzim Basha eshte i suksesshem ne drejtimin e bashkise dhe u jep zgjidhje konkrete problemeve te qytetareve, ai do te fitoje jo vetem besimin e qytetareve te Tiranes pa dallime politike, por ai do te krijoje edhe nje kontrast te thelle me qeverisjen e Rames. Dhe ky kontrast ne qeverisje eshte ajo qe ndryshon mendje njerezish dhe jo emrat e pervecem apo titujt qe mban.
> 
> Sali Berisha do te vazhdoje te kete nje ndikim te madh jo vetem ne PD por edhe ne parlamentin shqiptar si deputet i demokrateve. Si njeriu me i votebesuar i pluralizmit shqiptar, besimi qe ai gezon ne elektorat eshte i paaritshem nga ndonjeri prej kastes se politikaneve te tjere shqiptare te te gjitha ngjyrave. Sali Berisha nuk vjen me ne krye te PD dhe nuk vjen me as ne krye te qeverise por do te punoje si konsulent larg syve te publikut per drejtuesit e rinj te PD-se.
> 
> Sa per mungesen e karizmes se Eduard Selamit, hidhi nje sy karizmes se njeriut qe do te jete kryeminister i ardhshem i Shqiperise! Ai fitoi zgjedhjet pasi emri i tij nuk ishte Sali Berisha. Kur Edi Rama te mbaroje misionin e tij, ai do te kete humbur jo vetem besimin e elektoratit shqiptar tek PS, por ai do te prishi edhe aleancen e brishte te te majteve. Dhe kete ta garantoj une pasi i tille eshte majmuni i cirkut Edi Rama.
> 
> Albo


Edhe A. Merkel ne Gjemani u "katapultua" nga H. Kohl ne krye te partise konzervatore ne Gjermani (CDU). Madje eshte quajtur edhe "Vajza e Kohl-it". Megjithat, kjo gje nuk e ka penguar A. Merkel per t'ia kthyer shpinen ne momentin me te volitshem...
Edhe ne rastin e Bashes ne parim nuk qendron ndryshe. Ne politik nuk ka miqesi te vertete, edhe pse te shqipetaret ekzistojne edhe lidhje tjera familjare, biznesore apo edhe te aferave te ndryshme (korruptive) te perbashketa, te cilat i detyrojne njerezit te bashkepunojne edhe pa vullnetin e tyre.

Sidoqofte, une askund nuk thashe se Basha eshte ne armiqesi me Berishen, por se Basha eshte me veshtire te largohet nga posti i kryetarit te PD-se nese Berisha ka ambicje edhe per nje mandat tjeter si Kryeminister, varesisht prej zhvillimeve politike te 2 apo 3 viteve te ardhshme. Apo edhe nese Basha nderkohe sjellet ne kundershtim me interesat e Berishes. Cdo kandidat tjeter, sidomos ai i propozuarai nga ti eshte lehtesisht i zevendesueshem, edhe nese jo direkt me Berishen,  se paku me ndonje te perzgjedhur tjeter te Berishes.

Perndryshe, ne te gjitha shkrimet tua shihet qartazi se ende nuk je i gatshem te panosh se koha e Berishes ka perenduar. Roli vendimtar i Berishes ne parti, ne Parlament etj., sic e pershkruan ti, eshte jo vetem shenje e qarte per simpatite tua te medha ndaj Berishes, por edhe e shpreses per nje rikthim te Berishes edhe ne krye te shtetit. Madje ti enderron se qeveria e majte do te deshtoi brenda pak muajsh, prandaj propozon qe te behet nje zgjedhje provizorike (me njeri te zevendesueshem), ne menyre qe jo Basha, por Berisha ta merr edhe nje here timonin, cofte edhe  me ndihmen e LSI-se dhe vetem per nje apo dy vite deri ne zgjedhjet e ardhshme te jashtezakonshme. 
Sipas mendimit tim, frika jote kryesore eshte margjinalizimi i Berishes dhe zvogelimi i ndikimit te tij ne cdo aspekt, nese do te zgjidhej dikush si Basha ne krye te Partise. Dhe duke mos qene i bindur se Basha dhe ndonje i ri tjeter i PD-se do te jene ne gjendje te perballen suksesshem me "tandemin" Rama-Meta, se paku jo ne vitet e para, ti preferon kete zgjidhje me E. Selami.  Thjeshte: Aktualisht nuk ke besimin e duhur te aftesite e Bashes per t'u perballur me kundershtar politik te kategorise Rama dhe Meta. Pavaresisht rezultatit te 2009 ne Tirane.

----------


## Tipiku

O Albo pse ma fshit Postimin???
Ska te drejte Robi te mendoje qe "Ciljeta Cilaga" Antare e PD te behet Kryetare Partie???  :i ngrysur:

----------


## loneeagle

> O Albo pse ma fshit Postimin???
> Ska te drejte Robi te mendoje qe "Ciljeta Cilaga" Antare e PD te behet Kryetare Partie???


ahahahah se ka pare lajmin ku Berisha thekson cdo anetare ka te drejte LOL


Sa per temen, askush se meriton te jete kryetar i PD pervec Lulzim Bashes.

----------

